# Have you ever heard anyone say it smells like food?



## d681 (Aug 31, 2007)

I tried to post this in this forum but for some reason it got transferred to the flatulence forum, so I'm reposting it here.

This is for people with leaky gas/FBO.

In 2010, I was doing a group project for my class (my group met up in a small room in the library) and I sat down at a table in a small room about 5 minutes before everyone came. Then everyone else came and a few minutes later, a guy said "do you guys smell that? It smells like spices, I think rosemary".

Recently, I was in class (about 25 people), and people were commenting about how throughout the whole class, there was a constant smell of French fries or something salty and greasy. Apparently it spread throughout the whole class. I was sitting in the corner of the room.

Both times, I wasn't able to smell anything.

Have you ever had this before (a French fries or spice smell or some other food smell) and have not been able to smell it? Or is it only complaints of a fecal odor?

If it's only fecal odor, does it ever spread throughout the whole classroom (or whatever room you're in)? Or is it just confined to a local area?

Also, have you ever been in a situation where everybody could smell something except for you?


----------



## d681 (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry, I guess it did post in this forum. Could a moderator please delete this topic?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

When I used to eat spicy food a couple of hours later I could smell it like it was coming out my pores when excercizing ,I could lift my shirt up and take a sniff..I think this is leaky gut syndrome.
I saw on youtube a guy say that leaky gut comes from holes in the small intestine leaking food and poisons back into the blood stream..maybe that's why we have a smell...another theory to think about


----------

